# Prices that contractors paid & were quoted for New Equipment



## burntside bob (Sep 27, 2010)

It's a little slow at this forum site so I went over to Heavy Equipment forum to see what was happening there, read an article on the price of new equipment, found it interesting so I am listing the information below for you all to read and comment on.
Prices paid and price quotes received.

Volvo 220D 42 inch bucket w/hyd thumb $174,000.
Cat 320E 42 inch bucket w/hyd thumb $195,000
Cat D5K KL w/cab $125,000
Cat D6K w/cab $164,000
Vat 320E 2 buckets manual thumb $198,000, said hyd thumb was $12,000
Cat 320E no thumb $225,000
Case CX210C hyd coupler $190,000
Cat 316 $168,000
CAT 287D loaded $93,000
Kubota SVL75 loaded $61,000
Bobcat T590 air joy sticks $54,000
Kubota SLV90-2 $69,500
Kubota SVL90-2 $76,000
Waldon 5100 w/manual coupler $69,000
Kobota R420S w/hyd coupler $52,000
Kubota R520S w/hyd coupler $60,000
Komatsu 170 $165,000
Cat 316E w/hyd thumb $175,000
Cat 316E $165,000
CAT 312E no thumb $179,000
CAT D3 LGP no cab $121,000
Komatsu 170 w/hyd thumb for $13,000; $180,000
JD 135G w/hyd thumb 2 buckets, mech coupler $185,000 - $195,000
JD 160 $160,000
CAT 914G $127,000
Kubota KX057-4 5 buckets $85,000
Cat 315 $315,000 person you posted this info did not reply to a reply post asking if $$$ was a typo error.
CaT 312E $160,000
Cat 314E $170,000 - $180,000
JD 135 $180,000 - $190,000
Cat 316 $180,000
Felling X-55-3 side dump trailer 3rd axle lift $76,000
Midland cross dump trailer 3 axle 3rd lift $60,555
Any one care to list what they actually paid for some new equipment?


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Equipment is too dam expensive.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Good to see. Care to link to that thread.


----------

